# Tolland, CT - ISO fisher push plates



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

I need push plates for my 2013 ram 1500 . Part # 7189 let me know what you have. Also need wire harness part # 29049,28027-2 & 69826 and module # 29070-1


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a brand new 29070-1 for $100 plus shipping, if interested


----------

